# Arseny Nikolayevich Koreshchenko (1870 - 1921)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Russian composer, who was the second to be awarded with the Great Gold Medal of the Moscow Conservatory. The first was Sergei Taneyev, the third was Sergei Rachmaninoff.

Arseny Koreshchenko: The ogre, from 'Scènes Enfantines' Op. 22















Arseny Koreshchenko: Italian Waltz, from 'Scènes Enfantines' Op. 22






Arseny Koreshchenko, "Complaint"


----------

